# 3d polarized glasses buying ?



## puli44 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi i want to buy 3d polarized glasses, but my doubt is whether we can watch 3d movies in normal laptop screens with some converters (like red/cyan glasses) or not ?.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Feb 1, 2012)

You can't watch 3d from normal LCDs with 3d polarisation glasses. You need to have monitors which can produce polarised lights.


----------

